

GraphQL - Data Fetching for React Applications [video] - antouank
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sc8Pyc51uU

======
rcsorensen
The title is burying the lede.

Facebook is talking here about "Relay", a framework around React that handles
pulling together all the data needs for a deeply nested component tree, from
fetching, to optimistic updates, through error handling and pagination.

------
UberMouse
If they can pull off what they're saying they can, this will be mind blowing.
Pretty interested in seeing what the server code for this looks like.

